# Merge to Panorama not working after upgrade



## Driffert (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a Nikon D800 and use Lightroom 5.2 to process my Raw photos.  Just upgraded to new computer with Win 8.1.  Prior to this upgrade I was able to transfer photos from Lightroom 4.4 into Elements 10 and create panoramics with ease Using the merge to panorama feature.  Since upgrading my computer which allowed me to also upgrade to LR5.2, I am no longer able to use the merge to panoramic feature in PSE10.  It brings up the selection screen and allows me to select the photos that I want to merge but when I select OK it just hangs up like it is processing, however I have waited over an hour and nothing happens.  It has to be something with using LR5.2 PSE10 Windows 8.1 combination.  Anyone else have this happen to them and what can I do .. Would upgrading to PSE12 fix the problem?  Thanks


Denny


----------



## clee01l (Nov 17, 2013)

Driffert said:


> I have a Nikon D800 and use Lightroom 5.2 to process my Raw photos.  ...I am no longer able to use the merge to panoramic feature in PSE10.  It brings up the selection screen and allows me to select the photos that I want to merge but when I select OK it just hang...


I have a D800, LR5.2, PSE11 and OSX 10.9  I'm not having these problems. 
The way I use PSE is to first select the images in LR and then invoke the Edit-in Function.  In PSE I use the PhotoMerge function for the Pano. 16-bit uncompressed 36mp D800 TIFFs are problematic as they are HUGE. 24GB of RAM should help.  But with PSE maybe not. If I do a 6-8 image pano I have no difficulty.  If I get up to about 10 images, PSE crashes.   Perhaps in Windows, PSE is crashing for you too but Windows is not so forgiving or smart enough to tell you. 

When you do this the next time open TaskManager and monitor PSE as it consumes RAM Also monitor your CPU activity on all 4 cores to see if there is any clue.   Eliminating non essential programs before you ask PSE to digest this large meal may help.


----------



## Driffert (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks, Cletus.  Didn't have this problem before I upgraded to Win8.1 and LR5.2.  Has to be something related to that combination.  I only upload 8bit to PSE10.  Nothing else is running either.  It


----------

